# Can my Takara be converted to an Engilsh bike?



## silvercreek (Jan 17, 2012)

Even though is would only be a cloned English 3 speed style bike can anyone tell me if I could convert this Takara to a look-a-like? I already know I can put fenders on it and I'm sure there is a set of handlebars that will mount. I'm not sure about the BB though. I don't need to change the brakes or the wheels and tires. Has anyone done anything like this?

Basically all I would be changing would be the handlebars, seat and add fenders.

FLAMING ALLOWED!

The only thing that not original on this bike are the tires and tubs. The stickers are still on the center of the factory hubs.


----------



## hatfulofhollow (Jan 18, 2012)

It still might not have the look youre going for without changing the wheels to some 26" and 1 1/4" tires.  Not sure the frame would accept that or not.  You can still find Ross girls bikes around with Sturmey Archer Three speed set ups around for $15 if you keep your eyes open.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 18, 2012)

out here you can still pick up older Engish Roadsters at the local swap, or thrift store, you might just start looking around. an old Phillips, or Dunelt shouldn't run that much.


----------



## elginkid (Jan 18, 2012)

I agree, look around for an actual English bicycle.  They're not terribly expensive, at least for the generic models.  Cloning it from that bike would be very expensive (different wheel size, changing out the brakes, handlebars, crank, etc).  Save yourself the time and headache and check Craigslist and eBay.  They're always around.  _That _bike is asking for white tires, hammered or Zeppelin aluminum fenders, and racks to give it that randonneur aesthetic.

Wes


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 18, 2012)

I have an old 3speed roadster out back if you're interested. I think it's from the '70's. I can take a photo or two tomorrow if you want. I've tried to give it away before. it's not great but if you want it and pay shipping...


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 18, 2012)

Don't waste your time and money trying to make a Ford a Porsche. Or, should I say a Toyota an Austin Healy? 

Go with the correct thing from the start...


----------



## Iverider (Jan 19, 2012)

Convert this to a fixie, sell it to a hipster, then buy two english three speeds 

It would be fairly easy if you found a donor bike, but sometimes road bikes will have trouble fitting fenders in the stays and front fork.

Actually, just find a set of brake levers and the handlebars you want add fenders and the seat of your choosing and leave the rest alone. If it's not going to be a real english three speed, you might as well have the extra gears.


----------



## silvercreek (Jan 23, 2012)

My biggest issue is that I live in a rural area. There are no local CL in my area. The nearest place worthy of CL is 2 hours away and in this part of the country the choices of bikes are very limited without paying an outrageous shipping cost. That’s one of the reason I travel to Houston as often as possible when I go to visit my sister. I spend more time looking for bikes than I do visiting.

The Takara is in great condition for what it is. I don't need to make it an exact copy of a 3 speed with correct wheels and all. I only want to change the handlebars, saddle, brakes and add a front light maybe and mount a set of fenders. I doubt the BB and crank could be change so I would leave it alone.

I would trade my *Takara Grand Touring* and my *'76 Le Tour 12.2* for a decent vintage English 3 speed.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 23, 2012)

Just make it comfortable to ride and keep all of the original parts in a box in the event you want to sell it as an original bike some day. I'm in the process of building a similar THING from an early 80's Trek road frame. Lightweight comfortable transport bike.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 25, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> Don't waste your time and money trying to make a Ford a Porsche. Or, should I say a Toyota an Austin Healy?
> 
> Go with the correct thing from the start...




Lawrence, you are wise beyond your years....


----------

